# Fisher Mounts 7173- Late 04 ford



## TerraScraper (Dec 10, 2008)

Fisher mounts for a ford super duty *Late 04*.

Mount #7173

$275 + shipping

Please make sure these will work before emailing me,


----------



## Hoppy73 (Oct 1, 2018)

TerraScraper said:


> Fisher mounts for a ford super duty *Late 04*.
> 
> Mount #7173
> 
> ...





TerraScraper said:


> Fisher mounts for a ford super duty *Late 04*.
> 
> Mount #7173
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoppy73 (Oct 1, 2018)

Do you still have these?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hoppy73 said:


> Do you still have these?


Yeah, he posted those 6 years ago. Probably not.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

thinking they're sold so closing this out


----------

